

Game of War: Fire Age Translates Players’ Chat - solarmist
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/07/15/arts/video-games/game-of-war-fire-age-translates-players-chat.html?pagewanted=all&_r=1&

======
solarmist
This game is launching on the 24th.

